

Peter Cooper launches Ruby 1.8.7 - 1.9.2 guide - wlll
http://www.rubyinside.com/19walkthrough/

======
petercooper
At popular request, there's now a sample that's a few minutes long so people
can see the style, hear my voice, check the codec works for them, etc :-)

Also, I'm going to be doing a series of Ruby 1.9 upgrade and tips type posts
on Ruby Inside in the next few weeks. Give away half the farm, as it were.
Being hit with a sales page straight off isn't a great way to go IMHO ;-)

------
samstokes
This looks like a great piece of work, but I'd much prefer a textual format
that I can read anywhere and refer back to later. A 3 hour video is rather
unwieldy for me, and I can't grep it!

Do you have any plans to release the same material in blog or ebook format? If
it's as comprehensive as the video TOC suggests, I'd happily pay for it.

~~~
petercooper
I agree. When I set out I did _not_ expect it to be so long(!) but I'm a bit
of a barge through and release kinda guy ;-)

What I'll be doing is a series of posts on Ruby Inside which cover much (but
not all) of the material on a topic by topic basis and then, eventually,
include an e-book version for free _with_ the screencast product (for existing
customers too). So in the long term, yes.

However, in the interim.. I've put up the notes I used to make the screencast
as a text file at <http://rubyinside.com/19.txt> \- it's also pretty unwieldy
but is text, at least ;-)

~~~
samstokes
This is great - thanks very much for the notes! Looking forward to that ebook
version :)

------
thehodge
Just bought it, it's 3 hours long just as a warning to those short on time :)
but on the other hand.. it's 3 hours of petercooper's manly voice for $16,
bargin

------
duck
Looks great Peter. Are you going to do an affiliate program? I guess you
pretty much _are_ the source for all things Ruby, so maybe that wouldn't make
sense in this case.

~~~
petercooper
Since a lot of my livelihood depends on Ruby and getting people up to Ruby 1.9
(a far less painful world!) is a big part of my strategy, I've priced this to
sell.. and I doubt even half of $16 would be that interesting to an affiliate
:-(

However, I will definitely have some bigger things out in future.. :-)

------
davnola
Hi Peter, this looks great. Was the decision to make a video rather than an
ebook a commercial one or personal preference?

~~~
petercooper
There's a bit of back story. I run a Ruby course for intermediate developers
at <http://rubyreloaded.com/> and as a "bonus" part of the course I promised a
run down of Ruby 1.9 in screencast format. My research showed there was more
to it than I'd imagined so I decided to double down and put a lot more effort
into it and sell it as a separate product too. So currently it's a video as
that's what I promised my students, but I want to extend it later.

If it were a solely commercial decision, an e-book would have been the better
way to go since there's still quite a bit of resistance against screencasts vs
e-books IMHO.

------
rpwilcox
THANK YOU THANK YOU!

------
juanipis
is it possible to have a pdf version?

